# Quel tapis de souris pour la magic mouse



## Marco07 (2 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je cherche désespérément un tapis de souris adéquate pour la Magic Mouse. Je me suis acheté un tapis de marque Roccat, qui sont pourtant réputés pour leur précision et bien la magic mouse ne va pas dessus, elle ne glisse pas dessus. Avec les autres souris ce tapis est nickel. J'ai essayé sans tapis mais mon bureau est en bois et la surface n'est pas totalement lisse donc ca fait du bruit et ca ne glisse pas bien quand je bouge la souris. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller un tapis de souris qui fonctionnerait bien avec la Magic Mouse?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Krstv (1 Mars 2010)

Salut

Je me sers de ça comme tapis de souris, c'est parfait avec la magic mouse :

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crumpler-Slip-Wide-Screen-Protector/dp/B000KTJU2U


----------



## chafpa (1 Mars 2010)

Question déjà posée 

Perso, j'utilise un modeste tapis acheté chez D...y sur lequel il est marqué "Fellowes"


----------



## r2ker (12 Avril 2010)

Bonjour
Je pénètre enfin la galaxie Mac pour la première fois. Depuis 2 jours je paramètre et parlemente avec mon mini mac.
Je viens de trouver un tapis improvisé pour ma Magic mouse car j'ai essayé plusieurs surface sans résultat.
J'ai mis une feuille plastique pour les rétroprojecteur sur mon bureau.
C'est mieux que mon bureau à nu qui commence à se rayer et c'est mieux qu'une feuille de papier( trop rugueuse).
Cela fera en attendant de trouver mieux
Sinon je la trouve très agréable.
Bonne continuation
r2ker


----------



## Gaffet (13 Octobre 2010)

Magnifique en bien des points mais ho combien terrible en effort de glisse et bruit effectivement ! ... *Aucun tapis ne l'améliore vraiment* ... Il parait que des patins optionnels adhésif lui donnerait l'air d'être sur coussin d'air .. Zéro bruit ... Zéro effort ...*Qui sait OU les trouver ?*


----------



## Nolsen (14 Octobre 2010)

Je ne comprends pas: je n'utilise pas de tapis et ma Magic Mouse fonctionne parfaitement !


----------



## lafaucie (17 Octobre 2010)

bonjour,sur mon bureau en bois j'ai acheté à la poste un poster 50x40 plastifié, plusieurs thèmes existent, c'est super.


----------



## SPIDEY (17 Octobre 2010)

Perso j'utilise ça
cela me convient très bien


----------



## miasara (8 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
Et la souris Magic Mouse ne s'encrasse pas sur le tapis ? Je rencontre ce problème avec mon tapis de souris...

Merci.


----------

